# Regulator options



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Im curious about how come people seem to only buy regulaters for their co2 tank from places that market them as aquarium regulators. There are a lot of other places online that sell them, like home brew places and theirs only cost about 40 dollars. A rex griggs is about 140 dollars. Arent they the same thing or am i missing something? Also is there anybody on here that has a regulator that diddnt buy from a fish store. I was just wondering because its gunna be expensive when i buy all my equipment so i figure why not save a hundred dollars?


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

U can build your own ; the good parts are from beer parts. I bought mine from Rex and I like it alot , even his tubes are quality..lol , thick as hell! I had a milwuakee but the reading guage was unreliable!


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

How come so many people buy expensive milwuakee and rex ones, is it because its everything you need in one place? Thats whats got me still leaning towards rex, i dont want to be searching all over the place for the right check vale and tubing and needle valve. He includes it all.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't purchased a regulator yet, but when I finally do it will most likely be from Rex. I think for a lot of us it is for a couple of reasons. First, as you mentioned, all of the parts are taken care of. Who wants to look for strangely sized adapters for needle valves, etc. when someone has already done it? Second, I believe that the well thought of regulators have been researched as to what will work well for our application. Chances are that there are regulators that will work well for much less money, but I don't want to have to try more than one to get something that works well especially with tanks full of expensive fish to worry about.

Dave


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea i agree that all the guesswork is taken out and its pretty much guarenteed to work when you go with rex. But i just dont want to pay 140 for something if i can get the same thing for half the cost.This one looks to be the same, the only thing would be to find a fitting that you could attach the airline to.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I've bought from Rex and I've also bought from the beverage factory. I like my beverage factory regulator better because it has a handle.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I think i found everything needed to put together a regulator...
The regulator$54.90
The clippard needle valve$11.23
The hose fitting (for 1/8in inner dia tubing)$5.41
Check valves, i guess you gotta buy two of the tubing fittings if you want to run it in-line. Or you could connect it directly to the needle valve and then buy one hose fitting and connect it to the check valve.
The electronnic solenoid about $20.00
Im not sure what type of tubing is the "co2 tubing" but im sure i can find that for cheap too.
Less than 100 dollars for the same stuff, of cours shipping will change that, im too tired to figure that out now. In conclusion, i guess it dosent make too big of a difference either way you go. Get it for 140 at one place (and have all the work done for you) or 100 at two places and actually use a lil brain power to think of what you need.

Im not trying to ''expose" rex or mess up his buisness or anything like that, I actually think hes doing a great thing providing the hobby with a one stop shop like that but i am just trying to shop around before i start spending my money.

edit after shipping it will cost a bit closer to the same price as rexes site so you might as well go with rex because his is 140 shipping included.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

I messed around a bit trying to find a cheap alternative for pressurized co2. I wanted a system that I could use with paintball canisters because I have limited space. After buying at least one piece of junk, I got a brewer's regulator that was set up for paintball canisters. It cost around $80 before shipping. I had to modify it to use airline sized hosing and I bought a brass check valve, Fabio needle valve, solenoid, and some co2 tubing from Rex. All in all the system wasn't cheap but it works perfectly. If Rex made regulators that used paintball co2 I would have just bought everything from him. All of my dealings with him have been great. He offers quality products (I've also bought dry ferts from him) and he does what he says he'll do when he says he'll do it.

Kim


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rex doesnt get lots of money by doing this , its more of a hobby and make some supplement income to buy more beer , cigars and ammunition for hunting..lol


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

After priceing up all the parts that he uses I realized he has a really fair deal. Im pretty sure im going to get my regulator from him now. I think the only way to come out any cheaper would to find the parts locally to avoid shipping, but then you gotta pay for gas for your car.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

DMHdispute,

And in your list you are missing a few things. Those small parts are what kill you.

I have pretty much quit using the Clippard needle valve because the Fabco for a bit more money is a much better valve.

It's possible to save money building your own regulator. But if you start ordering things from Clippard you will get slapped. They are really not consumer friendly with their shipping and $10 fee.

I'm lucky. I have a great Fabco and Clippard distributor locally. He actually tries to keep all my parts in stock. Kind of hard because I really burn through the stuff at times. You have to love a place that will bring in over $1000 worth of parts and sit them on the shelf when they only have one customer that really buys those parts.


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

I don’t know about you guys but after you order all of the parts you need including the correct washer and little parts including the industry grade glue which Rex uses, shipping will equal out to about the same price.

But it doesn’t end there, you still have to put it together. If a part goes you will have to send the part back to the company you got it from for an exchange or repair. What if two parts goes purchased from two different companies? Shipping adds up quickly.

However if you can order the regulator from one place and you also have the option to customize the regulator to your specific needs, the convenience factor alone is well worth the price. Rex also guarantees his products. All my dealings with him has been pleasant and quick. A no nonsense guy with a professional attitude when it comes to his regulators, reactors and ferts.

Dan


----------

